

Interesting story: Copyright, Fair Use, And Hotlinking - spxdcz
http://www.ninjamatics.com/weblog/2011/2/23/copyright-fair-usefair-dealing-and-hotlinking-what-you-need.html

======
spxdcz
Plus, check out the offender/douche's nasty legal threats about 12 comments
down.

